# Varnish and Wood filler.



## WoodAddict (13 Apr 2010)

Hi,

Bit of strange question really but I've been thinking.......

If I was to varnish a table top (most probably ash) and there was some wood filler visible on the table top, would the varnish react in any way with the filler or does filler have similar properties to wood in this respect.

Also, which type of filler would give me a nice even finish when sanded back smooth. It would only be a few small areas on the table top and a couple on the frame below.....

Any thoughts.......


----------



## wisno (16 Apr 2010)

What do you mean with wood filler?
I think what you explained is wood putty.
Yes the wood filler or wood putty will give different looked in the finish. Wood filler won't absorb stain and coating as the wood. You need to coloring the wood filler to match your wood color.
You can view my web page : Filler and putty in wood finishing
http://www.wisnofurniturefinishing.com/2009/12/wood-filler-and-putty.html


----------

